# Added more plants to the 6.6 gallon and need ID



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I got new plants in my 6.6 gallon, and I have a few unidentified plants I need Ided


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Bottom one looks like Frogbit.


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

I think the first plant might be wisteria.

The last one looks like duckweed to me, but it could be frogbit.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

i'm not one hundred percent certain on the first and third (though they look like water wisteria and possibly dwarf water lettuce respectively) but the second one is myriophyllum mattogrossense. super envious because i really like that plant but can't find it anywhere. :c


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

colorxmexravyne said:


> i'm not one hundred percent certain on the first and third (though they look like water wisteria and possibly dwarf water lettuce respectively) but the second one is myriophyllum mattogrossense. super envious because i really like that plant but can't find it anywhere. :c


I can give you some after it grows. c:


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Second one looks like either wisteria or water sprite, last one I'm 99% sure is dwarf water lettuce. 

The tank is looking good!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is a better non-blurry picture.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I can give you some after it grows. c:


that would be awesome if you could! just PM me whenever you've got a ton of it and i'll be glad to give some of it a new home, haha.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

colorxmexravyne said:


> that would be awesome if you could! just PM me whenever you've got a ton of it and i'll be glad to give some of it a new home, haha.


Won't be for another few months. :lol:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm thinking the second pic is water wisteria.. Leaves looks like mine.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Laki said:


> I'm thinking the second pic is water wisteria.. Leaves looks like mine.


I was thinking water wisteria after I looked at my varigated variety.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

OH! I meant to say that the THIRD one was myriophyllum mattogrossense. I was wondering why everyone was saying it was wisteria cause I was like "...no, it's not. o.o"

But yeah the second one's wisteria, the third one is myriophyllum m., and the last is dwarf water lettuce.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I knew which one you were talking about.


----------

